# Realized I never did an intro so hi!



## CowgirlBaby

Okay, so I don't even know how I missed doing this when I joined over a year ago, but some how I forgot to do an introduction! 

So most of you probably know me by now! For those who don't know me I am CowGirlBaby. I am 21, and TTC for number 1, but it will be my rainbow baby. I miscarried this past Feb at 12 weeks along, due to getting really sick from a mold infestation. However I am back at it and baby crazy as ever. I am currently in my two week waiting period and I am praying to Mr. Storky very very hard!!

I live in Canada, I am a horse back rider, an avid reader and a chef at heart :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hello and lot's of :dust:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

